
A Writer’s Haunting Trip Through the Horrors of Indonesian History - Thevet
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/a-writers-haunting-trip-through-the-horrors-of-indonesian-history
======
hackuser
Don't miss "The Act of Killing", a documentary mentioned in the article. It's
both brilliantly creative and horribly chilling. Certainly you've never seen
anything like it.

In the mid-1960s 500,000 to a million Indonesians were massacred when Suharto
seized power (reputedly with U.S. acquiescence or support). The directors of
the documentary persuaded some leaders of the massacre not only to proudly
discuss their acts on camera, but to stage and re-enact them, sometimes in
interpretive fashion (musicals, surreal sets, etc.), thinking they were the
protagonists of a film.

~~~
hebrox
If you want to know more about this movie, check out this Sam Harris podcast
with the maker, Joshua Oppenheimer: [http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/the-
moral-gaze](http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/the-moral-gaze)

